# Ampelschaltung mit if-Anweisung



## RowdyN (15. Nov 2015)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe die Aufgabe fast fertig, aber ich hänge an einer Stelle. In der Aufgabe soll ein Ampelmodell erstellt wedern. Mit der Methode schaltWeiter() soll die nächste Ampelfarbe angezeigt werden (rot,gelb-rot,grün,gelb,rot....)

Bei mir ändert sich die Farbe aber nicht richtig. Wenn die Ampel rot anzeigt und ich weiterschalteauf gelb-rot , dann schalte ich nächstes mal wieder gelb-rot... Wie behebe ich das Probelm?

Lg

Hier der JavaCode


```
public class Ampel_V1
{
  private String farbe;

  public Ampel_V1 (String rot)
  {
  this.farbe=rot;
  }

  public String schalteWeiter()
  {
  if (farbe.equals("rot"))
  return "gelb-rot";
  else if (farbe.equals("gelb-rot"))
  return "grün";
  else if (farbe.equals("grün"))
  return "gelb";
  else
  return "rot";
  }

  public String gibAmpelphase()
  {
  return farbe;
  }
}
```


----------



## RowdyN (15. Nov 2015)

Habe das Problem schon gelöst 


```
public class Ampel_V1
{
    private String farbe;

    public Ampel_V1 (String farbe)
    {
        this.farbe=farbe;
    }

    public String schalteWeiter()
    {
        if (farbe.equals("rot"))
            return farbe="gelb-rot";
        else if (farbe.equals("gelb-rot"))
            return farbe="grün";
        else if (farbe.equals("grün"))
            return farbe="gelb";
        else
            return farbe="rot";
    }

    public String gibAmpelphase()
    {
        return farbe;
    }
}
```


----------

